# Booster pump for a canister filter?



## calihawker (Sep 18, 2006)

Is it possible to use an external pump like say a mag drive to boost water flow through a canister filter? Specifically a mag drive model 7 rated at 700 gph through a filstar xp4 rated at 450 gph.

Steve


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Some previous discussions to consider:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...ding-small-booster-inline-pump-cannister.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/52095-effects-inline-pump-canister-filter.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/17909-booster-pump.html


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

IMO, no. If the canister in question isnt pushing the desired amount of water for whatever reason, purchase one that will. However, if you were to not utilize the canisters motor, remove the impeller and then utilize an external pump, you could infact have decent to good results.

For example my Eheim 2260. It has an external hobby pump mounted ontop of the canister. I could remove said pump and replace with a more powerfull one with no ill effects.


----------



## Adkins.its (Oct 15, 2007)

I had a bad experience while trying to push a quite one 2200 on a Fluval 304.


----------



## calihawker (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks wasserpest. Great discussions. Being more of a lurker, I should have known this has been discussed in depth.

I'll try it like you said fshfanatic, disable the pump on the canister. As long as the seals hold it should work.

Steve


----------



## aquariumjunky (Dec 24, 2007)

In industry booster pumps are used all the time to increase flow. I have a degree in water treatment and worked for a municipality for a while. We pumped water up a hill to a resivor when the level in that resivor was high we could not fight the head pressure from the big pumps as the water treament plant. We had small 2000gpm pumps that would help to releive the head pressure. yes they did cause some additional head having these pumps but they more then made up for this lose.

Booster pumps are very common the sizing is the key. You would probally not want a booster right next to your canister. Rather you would want canister, heater, UV, CO2 reactor, booster tank. or something more like that. So when the water flow is about to make the climb up the hill it has a boost to fight this increase in headpressure because it has lost most of it's kenetic energy from the canister while flowing through the addons.

Did I make any sence?

If not ask away should use that damn education for something! (ok now back to assasians creed)

In good cheer,
Steven


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 24, 2007)

That's what I was thinking too, use the extra pump after the canister.


----------



## calihawker (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks Steven.
I tried it before the canister and got ok results. I'll try it like you said tomorrow. Everything you're saying makes sense. The water has alot of things to go through before it goes back up.
(asassins creed. great game)
Steve


----------



## Adkins.its (Oct 15, 2007)

I guess I should have elaborated on my earlier comment. I have had bad luck with it before the canister. I have had it run after the canister with wonderful results. canister-pump-heater-uvs-venturi. I tried running it last but, since the pump is a pusher it had a hard time keeping up. I took my impeller out as well. The only obvious difference is that if you have filter floss or a polishing pad, it gets full A LOT faster. I had to change it every 12-14 day and after the pump it was about every 7-10. Just my thoughts about it. Sorry about sounding disgruntled about using a booster pump in general.


----------



## Ericsmyers21778 (Feb 1, 2021)

calihawker said:


> Is it possible to use an external pump like say a mag drive to boost water flow through a canister filter? Specifically a mag drive model 7 rated at 700 gph through a filstar xp4 rated at 450 gph.
> 
> Steve


I put a 396 gph on Marineland c160 gph it works great, I found out whatever gph canister filter is if your inline pump is double gph on your outlet hose it do great, example if you have 200 gph canister filter then inline pump on outake hose can be 400 gph or 500 gph it is totally safe I've done it works great



fshfanatic said:


> IMO, no. If the canister in question isnt pushing the desired amount of water for whatever reason, purchase one that will. However, if you were to not utilize the canisters motor, remove the impeller and then utilize an external pump, you could infact have decent to good results.
> 
> For example my Eheim 2260. It has an external hobby pump mounted ontop of the canister. I could remove said pump and replace with a more powerfull one with no ill effects.


I disagree I've put inline pumps on my canister filters output and did just fine increased circulation saved money on buying another canister as long as your inline pump is double the gph of canister your fine



Ericsmyers21778 said:


> I put a 396 gph on Marineland c160 gph it works great, I found out whatever gph canister filter is if your inline pump is double gph on your outlet hose it do great, example if you have 200 gph canister filter then inline pump on outake hose can be 400 gph or 500 gph it is totally safe I've done it works great


And I never took out impeller works great


----------



## Somefishguy (Jan 8, 2020)

13 year old thread...


----------



## Uncle_R (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks @Ericsmyers21778. That’s useful information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dfarr67 (Dec 19, 2019)

Old but valid. I need more flow but cannot physically fit a FX series in the cabinet. running Hydor 500 and Sicce 500 in series with co2 reactor and heater- flow is adequate but had to install circulation head in tank. I would want the cannisters under negative pressure regarding possible leaks.


----------

